# "Stromverbrauch" messen mit KL3403



## olitheis (16 März 2010)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne an unserer Anlage mit Hilfe der KL3404 3~Phasen Leistungsklemme den Stromverbrauch ermitteln.
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, stehen mir mittels Stromwandler und direktem Anschluß der 3 Phasen+N alle Werte zur Verfügung(?).
Meine Frage wäre jetzt:
1. Wie kann ich das in TwinCat realisieren, dass mir der Stromverbrauch angezeigt und gespeichert wird (wegschreiben)? 
2. Welche Hardware (Stromwandler) bei Strömen bis 1000A könnt ihr mir empfehlen (Innendurchmesser ca. 100mm für 3xNYY)?

Vielen Dank
Oli


----------



## Neals (16 März 2010)

Bei Beckhoff auf der HP gibt dazu ne Application Note.
http://download.beckhoff.com/download/document/Application_Notes/DK9221-1109-0007.pdf


----------



## olitheis (16 März 2010)

Danke, das liest sich doch schon mal sehr gut.
Könntest Du mir auch evtl. noch einen Ansatz geben, wie ich den Energieverbrauch der Anlage jetzt in TwinCAT auswerten kann?
Gruß
Oli


----------



## forellengarten (28 November 2010)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne an unserer Anlage mit Hilfe der KL3404 3~Phasen Leistungsklemme den Stromverbrauch ermitteln.
> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, stehen mir mittels Stromwandler und direktem Anschluß der 3 Phasen+N alle Werte zur Verfügung(?).
> Meine Frage wäre jetzt:
> ...


 
welche stromwandler hast du im einsatz, olitheis? würde gerne den strom eines hausanschlußes über die KL3403 messen. thx 4 info!


----------



## olitheis (29 November 2010)

Hallo,
ich verwende die Aufsteckstromwandler von mbs (ASK 31.3 - Sek. 1A).
www.mbs.de.
Musst Du mal schauen, ob bei den Rohrstab-Wandlern einer für dich dabei ist.
Viele Grüße
Oli
*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## forellengarten (29 November 2010)

olitheis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich verwende die Aufsteckstromwandler von mbs (ASK 31.3 - Sek. 1A).
> www.mbs.de.
> Musst Du mal schauen, ob bei den Rohrstab-Wandlern einer für dich dabei ist.
> ...


 
super oli, danke dir für die Info. Besten Dank!


----------



## mike_roh_soft (18 November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe auch die KL3403 und suche noch gute und preiswerte Stromwandler... (die Klemme was teuer genug).

@forellengarten: Welche Wandler hast du dir nun ausgesucht?

Gruß Mike


----------



## forellengarten (19 November 2011)

Hallo Mike,

ich habe den "ASRD 14" im Einsatz (Datenblatt kannst du googeln). Ist ein 3-Phasen-Stromwandler und wird einfach auf die Hutschiene gesteckt. Die 3 Phasen durchgezogen und das wars (nicht ohne sekundärseitige Last betreiben!) und fertig.


----------



## mike_roh_soft (19 November 2011)

OK, danke mal für die Infos... 
Haben die nicht 5A sekundärseitig? Die KL3403 kann aber nur 1A max. laut Doku.
Werde dann gleich mal schauen wo es die am günstigsten gibt... Tipps?

Für meinen Testaufbau brauche ich erstmal nur nen einphasigen aber später dann den für drei Phasen.

Schönes WE!

Mike


----------



## forellengarten (19 November 2011)

gibt es sekundärseitig als 1A-Variante und als 5A-Variante. Wegen meiner Hausabsicherung von 50A und der 1A-Beckhoff-Klemme fiel die Entscheidung auf prim50/sek1a.

Habe das Ding bei www.metesshop.de gekauft. Die waren sehr freundlich und kompetent.


----------



## olitheis (20 November 2011)

Hallo, ich verwende die Wandler von MBS:
http://www.mbs-stromwandler.de/
Wenn Du Preise benötigst, schaue ich gerne mal nach.

Gruß
Oli


----------



## mike_roh_soft (20 November 2011)

Ja speziell würde mich interessieren was ein dreiphasiger Wandler mit 63A/1A kostet... (netto)

Ich habe jetzt über meinen Elktrofachhandel einen einphasigen von Siemens bestellet.. der ist nur für Versuchszwecke um die KL3403 zu testen.

Danke


----------



## forellengarten (20 November 2011)

habe jetzt mal die Rechnung rausgesucht:
ASRD 14 3x50/1 1 VA Kl.1, Preis: 54,87 + 19%.

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## olitheis (26 November 2011)

Hallo,

hier sind meine Preise von MBS:

Stromwandler ASK 31.3 400/1A 2,5VA Kl. 0,5 
EK:      47,70 EUR

Stromwandler ASK 31.3 500/1A, 2,5VA
EK:      28,30 EUR

Aufsteckstromwandler für Schiene bis 60x30mm ASK 63.6 1250/1A 10VA Kl. 0,5
EK:      84,20 EUR

Aufsteckstromwandler für Rundleiter bis 44mm ASK 51.4 400/1A 5VA Kl.0,5
EK:      62,20 EUR

Aufsteckstromwandler ASK 31.3 300A/1A 2,5 VA – ASK 7222
EK:      54,00

Dreiphasige habe ich leider keine im Einsatz.
Gruß
Oli


----------



## Temminator (5 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich überlege auch mir die KL3404 zu zulegen. Habe allerdings nur Beckhoff Peripherie und als Steuerung eine Siemens. Wie werden die Daten der Klemme verarbeitet?
Hat evtl. schon jemand einen Baustein fertig?


----------

